# para. chromo. zue island?



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody keep these fish? Was wondering if I could get some info temperament how big of tank male to female ratio etc. Would love to set up a tank with them. Any tank mates that might work? Diet? Found some real nice ones and might pull the trigger.


----------



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm keeping them with Xystichromis phytophagus at the moment. They seem to do fine. Sometimes the chromogynos will show real aggression (even at a smaller size), but other times they will be more docile. Mine aren't full grown yet, so I'm not sure how they will evolve from an aggression level.

I have 1M/3F at the moment. I expect that a 2M/6F group would work out well as long as you have a 4' tank.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I just purchased six juveniles of this fish so don't have much to offer in the ways of direct experience. I have them in a 90 gallon and at the moment they aren't showing much aggression. They eagerly accept all foods and tend to be close to one another. This fish was on my hit list of species to have so when I saw them there was no hesitation in making the purchase and I'd recommend the same for you. :thumb:


----------

